# Alte Wildsau im neuen Glanz



## Cy-baer (6. November 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei meine alte Wildsau neu aufzubauen. Sorgen macht mir momentan noch etwas der Steuersatz. Gibt es irgendeine vernünftige Alternative zum 1 1/8" X-Long Steuersatz von Alutech? Trotz der recht schmalen 34mm Innen ist er außerhalb ja sehr breit. Ich suche was in schwarz und wenns geht auch mit weniger als 30mm Stapelhöhe.

Happy trails
Cy-baer


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2016)

Wegen der Einbautiefe:

Reset 118
Chris King Steelset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (10. November 2016)

Hm ok ich wusste gar nicht das Alutech die 25mm vorschreibt. Hatte eigentlich an nen Cane Creek 40 EC 34 gedacht, der hat aber nur 12.5 Einpresstiefe. Sollte reichen wenn man keine Roadgaps springt oder?


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2016)

Probiers doch aus...


----------



## Piefke (11. November 2016)

Das Steuerrohr der Wildsau sieht recht masiv aus, wenn man nicht all zu extrem fährt, hält das auch bei Steursätzen mit weniger Einpresstiefe. Garantie ist ja eh keine mehr drauf.


----------



## Cy-baer (11. November 2016)

Wenn der Rahmen hier ist gibt's auf jeden Fall erstmal ein paar schöne Bilder. Momentan überlege ich ob nen kleiner Schneideplotter nicht mal ne gelungene Anschaffung wäre.


----------



## Cy-baer (7. Dezember 2016)

Er ist da. 

Gestern Abend alles erstmal provisorisch zusammengelökert. Im Prinzip hab ich schon alle Teile hier, aber erstmal keine Zeit zum Schrauben. Teileliste könnte ich aber mal posten. 






Bremsscheiben  
Bremsen Shimano Deore XT BR-M8000
Dämpfer	   Rock Shox Monarch RT3 DebonAir Dämpfer -2016
Gabel	   Domain 318
Griffe Ergon GE1
Innenlager  
Kette	   Shimano XT / XTR / SLX Kette CN-HG95 10-fach
Kettenführung   Bionicon c.guide eco Kettenführung
Kettenführung   One UpBash Guide ISCG05 Kettenführung
Kettenführung   ISCG 05 Adapter zur Innenlagerklemmung
Kurbeln	   Race Face Ride 1-fach Kurbelgarnitur
Lackierung   RAL 5021 / 1028
Lager	   Industrie Rillenkugellager aus Stahl, doppelt gedichtet
Laufräder  
Lenker	   Reverse AM-Carbon Lenker 710 mm 17 mm 31,8 mm Carbon
Pedale	   Stolen Thermalite Pedale 
Sattel Ergon SMC4 Sattel Modell 2016
Sattelstütze  
Steuersatz   Cane Creek 40 EC 34
Schalthebel   SHIMANO Zee SL-M640 Schalthebel
Schaltwerk   SHIMANO Zee RD-M640-SS FR Schaltwerk
Sitzstrebe   Alutech 12 x 135
Vorbau	   Race Face Ride XC Vorbau (schwarz)


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2016)

eigentlich geil..aber warum in Yeti-Farben?

Und warum nicht zeitgemäße Teile?
Kurbel z.B. ne alte RF North Shore DH oder so
und fette Double-Wide Felgen

Und unbedingt ein Stahlfederbein!


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Dezember 2016)

Kann man halt nix machen, die YETI Jungs haben Geschmack. 
Die "zeitgemäßen" Teile sollen ja gerade durch neue leichtere ersätzt werden, um die fette Sau irgendwie abzuspecken und nicht wieder nen 20+ kg Bock aufzubauen.
Da waren zeitweise wirklich mal weiße doublewide drauf. 

Darum auch die schöne neue Sitzstrebe mit Steckachse. Bei den Gabeln wird es da schon eng. Wer noch ne Lyrik mit 1 1/8" ohne tapered hat darf sich melden. Laufräder muss es sich auch erstmal teilen mit meinem Votec Hardtail.


----------



## Cy-baer (7. April 2017)

So was lange währt wird endlich gut...


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2017)

Oh Gott, das man so mal gefahren is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (7. April 2017)

Sehr geil! Ein wichtiger Beitrag zur Erhaltung von "Bikekulturgut"! Danke! 
Cheers Tom


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2017)

Da freue ich mich immer mehr auf den Wiederaufbau meiner alten Sau. Es hängt nur noch am Vorbau. Ratze Fatze kommt mit dem Atlas einfach nicht bei. Dafür steht der Lagertausch nächste Woche auf dem Programm. Der Dämpfer ist mittlerweile von der Reparatur zurück.
Leichter wird sie leider nicht werden, da die "neue" Gabel einiges mehr auf die Waage bringt als die alte. Das machen die neuen Laufräder und Bremse nicht wett. Ansonsten viel aus der Restekiste (auch nicht ganz passende Söckchen, aber die werden jetzt erst mal abgefahren, vom rumliegen werden sie schließlich nicht besser).


----------



## Jierdan (8. April 2017)

Puh... also ich votiere ja für eine 66 und einen Winkelsteuersatz ; ) Und evtl. ein kürzerer Dämpfer?


----------



## Cy-baer (8. April 2017)

15,3 kg zur Zeit.


----------



## rsu (30. April 2017)

Einfach mal die Wippe in der oberen Position montieren und den Dämpfer in einer Position weiter unten bzw weiter oben in der Wippe montieren, dann passt auch der Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe. Der Sitzwinkel wird dann halt arg flach... Einen Tod muss man sterben


----------



## Cy-baer (7. Mai 2017)

Ah ok das werde ich mal probieren, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gokke (12. Mai 2017)

....das man so mal gefahren ist...........tststs,so fährt man heute immer noch!hier sind inzwischen 2Wildsäue hardrides im Stall und meine Süsse läßt alles andere stehen, wenns darum geht spaß wie (Wild)sau zu haben,diesen Sommer dürfen sie sich in Griechenland suhlen und die Mainstreamgurken (Felt,Focus)bleiben zuhause.

Grüße aus dem hohen Norden

George


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2017)

So, mein Schweinderl ist auch wieder fahrbereit.
Restekiste und "Vorratskeller" geleert (daher auch die nicht optimalen Söckchen, aber die werden jetzt erst mal abgefahren),
Gabel von einem guten Freund für ein Essen, also quasi geschenkt,
Bremsen, Steuersatz, Vorderradnabe, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Kurbeln neu.

Leitungsverlegung Hinterradbremse noch naja, aber das durchgefädel durch die Schwinge, so wie es Onkel Jürgen vorgibt, wollte ich nicht wieder. Ich schau mir das morgen mal im Gelände an, wenn Sattel unten und Hinterbau voll eingefedert. Wird aber wohl darauf hinauslaufen, die Leitungsverlegung von Cy-baer zu kopieren. Vorne muss die Leitung auch noch gekürzt werden, das wird dann in einem Aufwasch mit der Hinterradbremse gemacht.

Mit den leichten Söckchen 15,6 kg. Damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden bei der doch recht schweren Gabel und dem Klumpen im Hinterad.


----------

